# Oliver Superior 76 Seed Drill



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope this is not in the wrong forum section if it is please feel to delete or move to the correct place. I am working on a Oliver Superior 76 seed drill. My father purchased this drill some time back and has been sitting around. I would like to get it working again. However I am in need of the little swing doors located under the seed metering units under the hopper. On the door it has the part number of 2429. Would anyone know if this part is still available online or know where I might be able to find these? I am also in need of 2 of the blades as well. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------

